# Android in Dubai



## FountainGuy (Jan 23, 2011)

Hi All!!

I was wondering if people have started using Android smartphones in Dubai. I visited the local mobile carrier websites, and there isn't much about them on there. All I saw was iPhones and BlackBerries.

I have an Android Galaxy S Fascinate 3G+. I am planning on unlocking the device to use in Dubai upon my move. I should be able to easily sign up for a mobile + data plan with either of the two carriers, right? I am hoping it is as easy as switching my SIM over to the local SIM.

Also, with regards to mobile plans, is there any room for negotiation? Or people just pay whatever is listed. I know here in Canada, the plan you get sometimes depends on looking out for good promotions and even negotiating with the mobile carriers.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Should be fine as long as you unlock it. You don't get much choice on price here, only two companies though Im not sure what kind of plans they offer without buying the actual phone from them.


----------



## furryboots (Jul 31, 2009)

I've got a Galaxy S that I bought here a few months ago and I don't have any complaints but I'm not a heavy user of the apps.
I went for a 1GB package with Etisalat which cost AED145/month. I did have a problem a few weeks back when 3G was not available but that was an Etislat issue rather than a phone issue.

Signing up shouldn't be a problem but I'd be surprised if you if you can negotiate a discount. The price on offer is pretty much the price you pay here from cars down (Karama being an exception).


----------



## Lita_Rulez (Nov 4, 2010)

FountainGuy said:


> Hi All!!
> 
> I was wondering if people have started using Android smartphones in Dubai. I visited the local mobile carrier websites, and there isn't much about them on there. All I saw was iPhones and BlackBerries.
> 
> ...


Galaxy S is a great phone, and unlocked will work like a charm here.

2 issues you will face though:

1. Mobile plans are nothing like in most western parts of the world : you buy your phone independently, and you get your mobile / data plan separately. No combined offers (except a few ones for BB and iPhone, and one for an androphone by Etisalat, but this is a very recent trend, not the norm).
The good news is : no issue with using your own phone and getting a local SIM
The bad news is : no sales, no discounts, no room for negotiation.

2. As far as I know (early December, someone please correct me if it has changed) the Android Market is not accessible in the GCC (UAE and Oman for sure). They have put up some stupid and lame local alternative with one fiftieth the apps, that will definitely not float your boat if you are used to the real thing.


----------



## selennium (Jan 5, 2011)

Fountainguy,

1. It's nothing like Rogers or Bell where if you sign up with a carrier for x number of years, you get a discounted cost of phone.. but since you already have a phone, this won't apply to you.

2. I just bought my Samsung Galaxy S a little less than 3 weeks ago.. and the salespeople told me the same thing, that the Android market may not be available as it may be blocked by Etisalat or du...and they also gave me an alternative site... but so far I have not used these alt sites at all because my Android market's been working like a charm! I have a lot of apps downloaded and I have had no problems downloading, accessing or using them, nor communicating with other smartphone users with identical apps.





Lita_Rulez said:


> Galaxy S is a great phone, and unlocked will work like a charm here.
> 
> 2 issues you will face though:
> 
> ...


----------



## FountainGuy (Jan 23, 2011)

Great! Thanks a lot folks!! Looks like I'll have to look around the Du or Etisalat site for plans that best suit my needs.

On a related note, are there quite a few wifi hotspots around the city, such as coffee shops, restaurants, hotels, etc? Would be good to take advantage of this with my wifi featured phone.


----------



## ckdubai (Oct 6, 2010)

I don't think i have even unlocked my android - it's an htc wildfire, and it works perfectly!


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Then it wasn't unlocked to begin with lol


----------



## ckdubai (Oct 6, 2010)

Moe78 said:


> Then it wasn't unlocked to begin with lol


I dont know.. Brought it in denmark..


----------

